# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Musul/kerkük Nasil Kaybedildi

## iputisamo

MUSUL/KERKüK NASIL KAYBEDİLDİ...............Muhiddin NALBANTOĞLU


Yirmibeş asırlık Türk tarihinin en büyük felaketi 1918 yılında yaşandı. Birinci Dünya Savaşı sona erdiğinde Türk tarihinin en büyük felaketini idrak ediyordu.Dört yıl süren savaş boyunca Türkiye takatinin son damlasını harcayarak iki milyon dokuzyüzbin kişiyi silah altına almış, dokuz ordu atmışüç tümen kurmuştur. üç kıtada ondört cephede kahramanca savaşan Türk ordusu, tarihinin en şanlı dönemlerindeki zaferlere eş üç büyük zafer kazanmıştı.üanakkale Zaferi gibi dünyanın üçte ikisini temsil eden İngiliz ve Fransız kuvvetlerini kendi tarihlerinin de en büyük yenlgisine uğrattık. Kutulammare (Irak) Cephesi''nde tam teşkilatlı bir İngiliz Kolordusu''nu başlarında Başkumandanları General Tawse ile beraber esir aldık. üörçil bu tarihi olayların İngiliz müstemlekelerinde istiklal hareketlerinin de miladını teşkil ettiğini kaydetti. 30 Ekim 1918''de Türkiye''nin Mondros Mütarekesi''ni imzalamış, bu müzakere şartları ertesi gün yürürlüğe girmişti. Ancak herzaman olduğu gibi İngiliz karleşliği bu defa da kendini göstermişti. Müzakere imzalandığında Türkiye''nin elinde bulunan petrol bölgesi Musul ve Kerkük''ün bir emrivaki ile ele geçirmesi için bölgedeki İngiliz kuvvetleri kumandanı Marshall Londra''dan aldığı çok acele bir talimatla Musul''u işgal için emir veriyordu. 1 Kasım günü saldırıya geçen İngilizler, Musul bölgesini bizden ebediyyen koparmışlardır. Daha sonraki yıllarda Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı''nın zaferle sona ermesi üzerine toplanan Lozan''da da hep bu İngiliz oyuncuların ve kulislerdeki entrikaların sonucunda Musul bizden koparıldı. Ordaki Türkmenlerin göz yaşları o gün bu gündür akmaya devam etmektedir. şimdi biz burada bütün bu gelişmelerin yıldönümü vesilesi ile olayların kısa ve ibretli bir kronolojisini verelim:

Musul Uyuşmazlığı

Lozan Konferansı''nda Musul''un Türkiye sınırları içinde kalması ya da Irak''a bağlanması konusunun bir türlü çözümlenememesi konferansın yarıda kalması tehlikesini doğuracaktı. Bunu önlemek için erteleyici bir formül üzerinde anlaşmaya varıldı ve Lozan Anlaşması''nın üçüncü maddesine şu hüküm geçirildi:: ''''Türkiye ile Irak arasnda sınır, iş bu anlaşmanın yürürlüğe girişinden başlayarak dokuz aylık bir süre içinde Türkiye ile İngiltere arasında dostça bir çözüm yoluyla saptanacaktır. üngörülen süre içinde iki hükümet arasında bir anlaşmaya varılamazsa, uyuşmazlık Milletler Cemiyeti Meclisi''ne götürülecektir. Sınır çizgisi konusunda alınacak kararı beklerken, Türkiye ile İngiltere Hükümetleri, kesin geleceği bu karara bağlı olan toprakların şimdiki durumunda herhangi bir değişiklik yapacak nitelikte hiç bir askeri ya da başka bir harekette bulunmamayı karşılıklı olarak yükümlenirler.''''

Bu hüküm uyarınca, Türkiye ile Irak arsında sınır uyuşmazlığı çözümlemek için 19 Mayıs 1924 günü İstanbul''da Haliç Konferası diye anılan Türk-İngiliz görüşmeleri başladı. Bu görüşmelerden olumlu bir sonuç beklenemezdi. üünkü İngiltere, en sağlam kanıtlar, en haklı nedenler ve öneriler karşısında bile Musul''u ele geçirme isteğinden dönmeyecekti. Nitekim, İstanbul görüşmelerine 5 Haziran 1924 günü son verildi.

Bu durumda uyuşmazlık, Lozan Anlaşması''ndaki hüküm uyarınca Milletler Cemiyeti Konseyi''ne sunuldu ve konsey bu önemli konuyu 20 Eylül 1924 günü görüşmeye başladı.

Milletler Cemiyeti üyesi olmayan Türkiye''nin bu cemiyetin kurucularından olan İngiltere karşısında başarı sağlama şansı son derece zayıftı. Nitekim görüşmeler sırasında Türkiye temsilcisi Fethi (Okyar) Bey''in yaptığı plebisit önerisi, bu bölge halkının cahil olduğu gerekçesiyle İngiltere tarafından reddedildi. Ardından, Musul bölgesinde Türk ve İngiliz birlikleri arasında silahlı çatışmalar başladı.

----------

